# Eat a bug



## trash diver (Aug 31, 2011)

Insects are a nutritious and easy to gather food source. grass hoppers,crickets,earth worms,meal worms,grubs,termites..... the list goes on.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 31, 2011)

my garden is pretty infested with some FAT grasshoppers....theyre eatin MY food.... i might as well eat them....... i might try this....fry 'em up with some garlic in oil


----------



## trash diver (Aug 31, 2011)

Be sure to remove the legs and wings. they can irritate the digestive track.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 31, 2011)

I was actually talking about bugs being a good source for food earlier today. Is there a common bug out there that actually tastes good? Any favorites out there?


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 31, 2011)

0ddity said:


> Is there a common bug out there that actually tastes good? Any favorites out there?



BODY LICE !!!
(sorry, couldnt help mahself)


----------



## xbocax (Sep 1, 2011)

just saw a show on this, crickets and grasshoppers seem to be crackin, Id put em ina stir fry


----------



## Menyun (Sep 1, 2011)

you can make anything taste good if you cook it right... several places around the world that munch on bugs and seem to like them pretty well. Personally I would like to try live squid, downside being it can kill you though if you don't wrap the tenticles up tight enough before you eat it.


----------



## Cardboard (Sep 1, 2011)

I once heard that 80% of the "free world" intentionally eats insects as part of their diet.
When I was in 3rd grade, I read a book called "Beetles lightly toasted", and as a project for this book, I made cricket brownies, and ate them in front of the class. The crickets were just toasted with a bit of butter and cinnamon, they were great. Yeah though, wings and hind legs should be removed.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 1, 2011)

If the world population keeps growing,Mcdonalds might become '' Mccrickets''.


----------



## Dead horse (Sep 4, 2011)

Alot of great points there. I haven't munched down yet but with a few episodes of man vs wild under my belt theres nothing between me and the creepy crawlies but plate possible plate fright


----------



## Puckett (Sep 4, 2011)

you can buy all kids of bugs already cooked at oriental markets. chocolate covered ants and grasshoppers and all kinds of shit like that and sad to say but hot topic sells different covered flavors of bugs. and hate to tell you but there are ground up bugs in just about everything you eat now. so everyone has already ate bugs.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 4, 2011)

Puckett said:


> and hate to tell you but there are ground up bugs in just about everything you eat now. so everyone has already ate bugs.


-
Eh? For example?


----------



## trash diver (Sep 4, 2011)

Puckett said:


> you can buy all kids of bugs already cooked at oriental markets. chocolate covered ants and grasshoppers and all kinds of shit like that and sad to say but hot topic sells different covered flavors of bugs. and hate to tell you but there are ground up bugs in just about everything you eat now. so everyone has already ate bugs.


flour is a good example.A certain percentage of insects get processed with the flour.


----------



## Dead horse (Sep 4, 2011)

Ya but we're talking about intentionally eating bugs incase you didn't notice


----------



## trash diver (Sep 4, 2011)

Quite true.Most americans would gag if they truly knew what they were eating.


----------



## Dead horse (Sep 4, 2011)

Faceless corporations in their endless pursuit to make a buck off people with wool over their eyes. Might as well be American up here in Canada with all the wallmarts and Mcdonalds


----------



## Puckett (Sep 4, 2011)

0ddity said:


> -
> Eh? For example?


godiva v-day chocolate has a big % of bug in it.



Dead horse said:


> Ya but we're talking about intentionally eating bugs incase you didn't notice



and i did say you can buy bugs ready to eat too. or just go outside.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, buying bugs is good and all, but what I was really asking before was more towards bugs in the wild. Using bugs as a food source when nothing else seems to be available. (It is good to know that there are bugs in modern consumer food though.)
-
I wonder what a dragonfly tastes like...?


----------



## Buckbeak (Sep 15, 2011)

those little dark brown crickets taste like peanuts


----------

